# Steering wheel radio controls and Rear seat cupholders



## phade13 (Nov 25, 2015)

Does anyone know if these options can be added to the ls?


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

phade13 said:


> Does anyone know if these options can be added to the ls?


I just saw this was in the 2nd gen. I bought a 1st gen 2016 and had cruise control added to my steering wheel column. Cost $400 IIRC.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Nope, you have to step up to the LT for those. I don't think GM even has a kit for that either.


----------



## phade13 (Nov 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Interested in following this thread if you try these mods. I thought GEN1 LS cruze could be added by adding the switches to the steering wheel. However, these wires go though the clock spring, so it might not be possible. 

When the LS is ordered as a fleet vehicle can cruze control be ordered from the dealership? In that case maybe switches from an LT wheel might work.


----------



## phade13 (Nov 25, 2015)

I tried calling different dealers but no luck saying there systems didn't show any options to order parts, One rep told me to call back in a few months so I have hope. Not sure if this means anything but when you go on oem parts sites you have options to choose the steering wheel with cruise control or without also with lane assist, then it shows different wire harnesses for those options as well. If you click on the steering wheel that has all the options were it says THIS PART ALSO FITS: it shows the ls trim. This gives me hope

https://www.gmpartsonline.net/auto-...ine/steering-cat/steering-wheel-and-trim-scat


----------



## phade13 (Nov 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

sparkman said:


> Nope, you have to step up to the LT for those. I don't think GM even has a kit for that either.


This. At the time I make this post, 2nd gen is pretty much get a Premier or live with whatever configuration the dealer ordered the car in. 




carbon02 said:


> Interested in following this thread if you try these mods. I thought GEN1 LS cruze could be added by adding the switches to the steering wheel. However, these wires go though the clock spring, so it might not be possible.
> 
> When the LS is ordered as a fleet vehicle can cruze control be ordered from the dealership? In that case maybe switches from an LT wheel might work.


Gen 2 is a whole new car than the gen 1.



phade13 said:


> I tried calling different dealers but no luck saying there systems didn't show any options to order parts, One rep told me to call back in a few months so I have hope. Not sure if this means anything but when you go on oem parts sites you have options to choose the steering wheel with cruise control or without also with lane assist, then it shows different wire harnesses for those options as well. If you click on the steering wheel that has all the options were it says THIS PART ALSO FITS: it shows the ls trim. This gives me hope
> 
> https://www.gmpartsonline.net/auto-...ine/steering-cat/steering-wheel-and-trim-scat


You can buy all the parts but you may run into a situation where the wires aren't there in harness or pins or the radio has to unlock that feature for it to work.

For rear seat cup holders, you need the last 8 from the vin of a 2017 LT and the whole 60 or 40 side of the seat the armrest is in. Can't use a 16 vin as its not in production anymore.


----------



## phade13 (Nov 25, 2015)

its worth a shot


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

phade13 said:


> its worth a shot


The restocking fee of GM parts direct make shipping it back almost not worth it. I have parts I got for my old Cruze and just couldn't come to terms throwing away because I'm paying them to take it back in shipping and restock on top of what I paid to have it shipped to me. 

*Ninja edit does the L/LS come with 6/40 or is it a single fold seat? If it's a single fold seat, you need the whole 60/40 LT setup and all the parts to make them 60/40


----------



## phade13 (Nov 25, 2015)

Its a single fold seat, my biggest thing are the radio controls thats the first thing I want to tackle the seats are easier since theres nonwiring involved. As far as returning the parts they come with a rerurn label and some sites dont charge restockimg fees.


----------



## phade13 (Nov 25, 2015)

bump


----------

